

Detailed service records of medieval soldiers published online - __
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/8160081.stm

======
DanielStraight
Was there supposed to be a link on that page???

~~~
pasbesoin
Right side of page. First link under RELATED INTERNET LINKS.

Medieval soldier database

<http://www.medievalsoldier.org/>

